# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  What is a SKU?

## wikerpoter

A stock-keeping unit is a unique number which is used to identify a billable item in a company's inventory. Using SKU numbers, companies can keep track of the quantities they have in inventory, and they can manage inventory effectively with the use of computerized systems, rather than having to keep track of everything by hand.

----------


## jonssmith2

SKU means  "Stock-keeping unit".

Web definitions

    * A stock-keeping unit or SKU (pronounced either as an acronym, , or as an initialism) is a unique identifier for each distinct product and service that can be purchased.

Stock Keeping Unit, A SKU is an identifier that is used by merchants to permit the systematic tracking of products offered to customers.

orlando hotels downtown

----------

